# Advice on trap and neuter



## garudaheart (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forums... have been reading the past posts and have thoroughly enjoyed some of the success stories I've read here.

I live in the country and rarely see feral cats. This past spring, I started seeing one; an orange male cat who seemed to be visiting all the houses on my road. He'd pass by my house every few days and leave his mark. I asked around and no one owns him. I think he liked my spayed female who is an outdoor/indoor cat. One day I spotted them sitting together on my deck and I noticed him around more. I was able to get a good look at him and realized that he was scary thin and probably a year or two old. I started leaving food out for him at a set time and before I knew it, we got on a schedule where he showed up for the food. 

He's seems to have gladly taken up residence here but will not let me go near him. He is extremely gunshy and will hiss if I move too fast when he first sees me even when he knows I have food. Any wave of my arm and he darts, so I get the impression that he's been chased away a lot. Despite all that, I made a spot up for him in my garage (he's not interested in coming in the house) and I leave the door cracked open for him 24/7. He will come in to eat and sleep on the bed I set up for him. He spends most of his day hanging around outside or in the garage on his bed. I give him space and visit with him when I can.

Unfortunately, since I began feeding him, he has stopped getting along with my female cat -- they keep their distance but I've had to step in once or twice when he cornered her. 

Keeping in mind that ferals are not an issue in my local, should I trap and neuter him now? I'm worried about doing it because I don't have a space in my home to socialize him right after. I'm concerned he will react very negatively to the act of being trapped and manipulated. Is there a chance he might run away when I bring him home because of fear? With the winter coming, I don't want to alienate him because I can at least offer him a bed warmer and my garage as shelter.

I've had many cats in my life; most strays or abandoned, but I've never dealt with a cat this untrusting of humans. The sad part is that I can tell he likes being around my house and even enjoys having me be near him but he just doesn't know how to take it to another level.

Thanks in advance for any advice...

Jeanette


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Is there a group in your area that does TNR? They can lend you a trap. Yes I would trap and nueter him right away and give him his shots. Be sure and make an appt with your vet ahead of time. He will have to recover a day in your garage in his cage.

You dont have to socialize him if he is truely feral. Providing food and shelter is a wonderful thing for you to do. Can you give him a heated house in your garage during the winter? I know there are more knowledgable people who post in the feral forum area that will give you more advice. Good luck.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Here is some good advice. It's one of the stickies at the top of the forum. There are several that might be useful to you.  

http://www.peninsulacatworks.org/tnr/trapping.php


----------



## garudaheart (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the advice and the link which has great info for the upcoming task. I used the links on the forum a week ago to contact Spay USA. They sent me a coupon for neutering at a local clinic. I'll call the clinic to see if they can provide the trap. It's good to know I only have to keep him confined for a day. 

My plan for the winter is to put a cat door in the garage so I don't have to keep it open. I'll make a space in the garage for an electric indoor/outdoor warming mat and build a small three sided house around the mat (using insulation on the inner walls). I'll put his soft bed on the warmer. I think that should keep him plenty warm and still allow him the freedom he's used to enjoying.

Maybe neutering will mellow him....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That sounds like a good arrangement. You're very kind to take care of this little visitor. He might get friendly and more trusting in time. Neutering should calm him down and sitting quietly with some treats and eventually, interactive toys should help. Let us know how things progress, please.


----------

